# Lagos - An Emerging African city



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)

-Lagos-
Nigeria








Lagos is the most populated Nigerian city, the second most populated in Africa, and expected to overtake Cairo as the most populated by 2015, according to the U.N. According to Nigerian census figures from 2006, the population of Lagos City State was 17.5 million {2006}. Lagos is a metropolis situated on various islands separated by creeks and lagoons, it is a prominent African Economic & Financial, Cultural, Entertainment, Transportation & logistics center and is rated a Beta city according to the GaWC global cities ranking, having one of Africa's largest and most busy Seaport and Airport systems respectively.
Lagos as a city faces a lot of Uban challenges like many others in the developing world, the city however is facing up to these challenges and tackling them in interesting and innovative ways. A lot is going on in the way of improved urban life such as the planned rail system {UC} & improvement in other transportation infrastructure​


----------



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eakidwell/8619199134/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/babzbamiro/8611994964/sizes/c/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8702129655/sizes/c/in/photostream/































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9063625590/
ocpvU by NJB!, on Flickr​


----------



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9436928901/sizes/l/in/photostream/



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9071665611/sizes/l/in/photostream/



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/nadim-c/6322140558/
VMP by NadimC, on Flickr
​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Very interesting pics of Lagos, I wanna see more.

Greetings from Mexico.


----------



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9624154121/sizes/c/in/photostream/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/eakidwell/8618090963/sizes/c/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9624302829/sizes/c/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9624244841/sizes/c/in/photostream/































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9627438762/in/photostream/​


----------



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9628662573/sizes/c/in/photostream/


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9631611142/sizes/c/in/photostream/​


----------



## panda22 (Aug 30, 2013)

wow, really nice place


----------



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3803/9635656369_9b1921f0a3_c.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9635633945/sizes/z/in/photostream/








Sorry about the blurry Quality of some of these Images.


----------



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)

​


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)

U'r Welcome, Brasileiro.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

amazing thread


----------



## KeanoManu (Mar 1, 2012)

I'd love to see some more street level pics of this city! Some average street scenes from different areas of town.


----------



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## Naijaborn (Jun 27, 2010)

*An Interesting Feature of the city of Lagos are its unique gridlocks, popularly known as "Go-Slow". I consider them interesting not because of what they are, but because of what goes on in them, in the traffic slug trail, that can go on for Kilometers on end, you would find people peddling {or selling}, all sort of things --- You just have to name it, from Cooking utensils, to Snacks, to female cosmetics, to News Papers and Journals, to Clothing and accessories, sport materials or even currency conversion!*


----------



## alama (Feb 26, 2010)

Keep it up, Naija.


----------



## chambre12 (Oct 9, 2010)

lovely city! bye!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

All photos here including flickr photos they must be credited. Without credits threads will be closed, or posts will be deleted.

Please PM me when you are ready to start put the credits on every flickr photo, and i will reopen this thread.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Lagos for their physical and cultural characteristics seems to me a very interesting city. I know I live a very significant economic growth but still has many challenges ahead.

This proposal seemed very striking on a floating villa in Makoko:










Photo: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-vky06PKq7...w/s1600/escuelas-flotantes-makoko-nigeria.jpg

Greetings!


----------

